

UN's Failed ERP program - lessons in BDUF - gregors
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/12/06/united-nations-failed-computer-system-highlights-bloat-that-defines-secretarys/

======
gregors
[https://www.unumoja.net/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=5154429...](https://www.unumoja.net/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=51544298)
At least they had a deploy stage

